# Crónicas de mountain bikes "War of wheels"



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados Foreros ,

Perdón , Estimado Forero 

Durante muchos años, mejor dicho décadas fuimos muy felices y completamente satisfechos con nuestras bicis de montaña con ruedas de 26 pulgadas, esas bicis las usábamos para todas las especialidades del mtbike , ya fuera a nivel recreativo o bien a nivel competitivo.

Estábamos tan a gusto con nuestras bicis 26…….hasta que alguien o algunos se les ocurrió la idea de comenzar a fabricar bicis de montaña con ruedas de 29 pulgadas, y tiempo después o al mismo tiempo, o como sea comenzaron con las bicis de ruedas 27.5 y desde ahí a la fecha se armó el desmother, con tantas inches bicis de ruedas de diferentes inches.

Ya ni tiene caso hablar de que si la innovación de las ruedas en otros diámetros fue una idea basada en argumentos realmente técnicos y de desempeño o fue un inteligente y bien planeado movimiento de mercadotecnia y fines estrictamente comerciales para mantener una tendencia similar a la moda del vestir y para darle vuelta al dinero y provocar el movimiento de la economía bicicletera .

Los que ya no nos cocemos al primer hervor hemos vivido los cambios de la moda en las diferentes épocas por no decir décadas, pasamos de los pantalones apretados a los acampanados luego a los de corte amplio con pinzas y otra vez a los apretados y así con los sacos de solapa ancha a solapa delgada y viceversa y las corbatas anchas, delgadas, de flores, de rayas, de grecas y otra vez…comenzar Ya!

Siento que con las bicis está pasando lo mismo, la onda es estar a la moda, ahora bien, aclaro…sin tomar en cuenta el diámetro de las ruedas las bicis y componentes actuales son mucho mejores que los de hace 5, 10, 15 o más años, y hago más clara mi aclaración, siempre y cuando se comparen en el mismo nivel de precios.

Y como dije al principio, fuimos muy felices y completamente satisfechos con nuestras bicis de montaña con ruedas de 26 pulgadas, pero ahora prácticamente ya están en extinción por lo menos hasta que la moda las vuelva a poner nuevamente de MODA.

Hace ya varios años cuando comenzaron a surgir las primeras 29’ers , fui de los más reacios a cambiar de una 26 a una 29 , probé varias y ninguna me gustó , eran unos autobuses urbanos comparados con un auto sport que era una 26 , y mas con los comentarios primarios de los expertos que decían que las 29’ers eran para los que median de 1.80 mts para arriba lo cual hasta cierto punto sonaba lógico , que eran muy lentas de reacciones , lentas para agarrar velocidad, pesadas , subían mal y demás , obviamente con el transcurso de los años y la experiencia de los fabricantes de las 29’ers las fueron mejorando de tal forma que por lo menos para mí si se convirtieron en una mejor alternativa que una 26 .

Una Ripley o una Mach 429c en términos generales me dan mucho más que la gran mayoría de bicis 26 que tuve , probé y disfruté y en tantos años de darle a los pedales si que tuve un buen numero de bicis 26 .

Ya estaba muy tranquilo con mi 29 cuando comienza a crecer el ruido por las 27.5 .......me lleva la China Hilaria , ¿ pues que no tienen otra cosa que hacer los genios del mtbike ? se la pasan sacando novedades de bicis al mercado que nos rompen todo el esquema y como siempre diciendo que ahora si, este es el tamaño ideal de rueda que nos dará la felicidad bicicletera eterna .

Pues para no hacerles el cuento largo y como me gusta andar a la moda bicicletera pues me compre hace meses mi primera 27.5 en el mismo modelo y marca de una de mis bicis favoritas XC/ Trail con ruedas 26 y ¿saben que ? me paso lo mismo que a la Lupita D'alessio, que no sentí nada al hacerlo con la 27.5 sentí exactamente lo mismo que con la 26 , hice los mismos recorridos ,mismas subidas , mismas bajadas y todo igual o casi igual , seguramente mi sensibilidad es muy escasa o tengo atole en las venas pero PARA MI rodar en esta bici ya se 26 o 27.5 es mesmamente lo mismo .

También he probado las 27.5 del tipo Enduro y en estas si note una mayor estabilidad bajando y curveando en comparación con una 26, sin embargo me parece que es debido a las suspensiones tan eficaces de hoy en día ,el recorrido de las mismas, el ángulo de dirección y no tanto por el tamaño de las ruedas .

Concluyendo, yo diría que el brinco de una 26 a una 27.5 es muy pequeño y en ocasiones imperceptible en el desempeño, el brinco de una 26 a una 29 es bastante perceptible tanto en sus ventajas que son muchas como en sus desventajas que son pocas.

Tarde o temprano me parece que el lugar común (oferta y demanda) de las bicis de montaña van a ser solo dos , las 29 y las 27.5 , las 29 en el sitio que ya se han ganado y las 27.5 en el lugar de las 26 .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

... mas las famosas "Plus" Size y la Fat Bikes... 

Años de teoria cletera por el caño, para que al final uno haga las mismas rutas y disfrute igual.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Y ahora añadir las diferentes medidas de ejes tanto delantero (9 mm, 15 mm, 20 mm y el nuevo de RS) como trasero (135, 142, 142+ y ahora el 148), el cuento de nunca acabar...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Pues que todos los cambios y avances tecnológicos ? de las bicis sean bienvenidos ja ja y que nos sirvan de motivo y acicate para estrenar más seguido bicis y componentes ante el regocijo y algarabía de nuestras viej........carteras y tarjetas de crédito , total a que venimos a este bello mundo sino a rodar y rodar .......rodar y rodar , podrán decir lo que quieran , pero hay que tener una bici que esté bien actual, con dinero y sin dinero hago siempre lo que quiero y mi bici es la ley......tan tan

Saludos
The last biker


----------



## chonini (Nov 20, 2015)

Buen post, yo aun uso 26" por gusto, mi entendido es simplemente usar lo que me guste.

Compre una Trek Superfly 29 en el 2013 y la vendi (perdiendole) al mes y medio de haberla comprado, simplemente nunca me senti comodo.
He probado la 650B y no siento gran diferencia de la 26, practicamente lo mismo, sin embargo el pequeñito sentimiento de cercania al suelo de la 26" me hace seguirla prefiriendo, el año pasado cambie mi vieja 26 por otra Focus 26 armada por mi y se siente super bien.

Saludos !


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

El truco es seguir cambiando para que sigamos comprando.

Actualmente tengo una 29, tuve 26 y probe varias 27.5, en mi opinion el tamano intermedio es el mejor pero no tengo planes de cambiar por ahora.


----------



## AlfonsoBarraza (Jul 25, 2013)

Que hay gente!

Yo usaba una 26 por que soy de estatura baja-media (mido 1.70), probé varias 29 y nunca me sentí cómodo... quizás estoy acostumbrado a bicis chicas, tuve una 26 talla M y una 26 talla S y siempre me gustó más la talla S... ahorita tengo una 27.5 talla S y a mi gusto, una chulada... diferencia significante con la 26? depende de como lo veas... yo le doy mucho al single track y para las curvas y descensos se me hace más estable la 27.5 que la 26.

Saludos!


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yo pase de 26 a 27.5 y ahorita tengo una 27.5 y 29. Las uso para diferentes disciplinas de el MTB. La 29 es mi XC / trail y la 27.5 es mi Enduro / DH bike. Son differentes pero muy eficientes en lo suyo las dos. No volvería a una 26 en mi opinion después de tener una 27.5.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, en efecto coincido con ustedes en el hecho de que las marcas "innovan" cada año o par de años porque de eso depende su negocio. 
Cuando uno está al 100% en este deporte, compramos lo que nos vendan. Yo recuerdo que en dos años compré 3 bicis cuando inicié en esto quizá para algunos sean muchas, para otros no, pero para mí sí fueron muchas bicis, especialmente considerando mi ingreso y lo que costaron las bicis.
Ahora, desde el 2010 a la fecha tengo la misma bici, reconozco que no he rodado tanto como antes y con ese cuadro y con los componentes que tengo realmente no valía la pena hacer un "upgrade" a nada más. Pero entonces sacan las 29, 27.5 y nuevas tendencias que te "obligan" a comprarlas sólo porque sí. 
En fin, creo que lo mejor es comprar algo que te haga feliz y disfrutarlo y dejar de pensar tanto en comprar lo último de la moda, salvo que sea por un cambio significativo y que te devuelva tu inversión en dinero y facilidad al rodar.
PD. Aún recuerdo cuando gasté como 200 dls o más en comprar unos rodamientos de cerámica para sustituir en mis rines Mavic SLR ja ja, cuando en realidad el cambio que sentí fue nulo. 
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola a todos, en efecto coincido con ustedes en el hecho de que las marcas "innovan" cada año o par de años porque de eso depende su negocio.
> 
> *Estimado Psycho Marco , en lo personal me parece que algunas innovaciones realmente si justifican el up grade ya que mas que innovaciones son verdaderas mejoras en las mountain bikes como por ejemplo los frenos de disco , el desempeño de los amortiguadores y horquillas de última generación, las llantas y rines tubeless , la diversidad en diámetros y anchos de los rines , los postes retráctiles , los materiales de las bicis y componentes etc.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

*El "hubiera " no existe ...pero ¡hubieras preguntado !!! ja ja ja , esa si que fue muy mala inversión , por eso antes de comprar componentes de gran valor e incluso de bajo costo hay que indagar, cuestionar , preguntar , investigar y ya con la información adelante que ya están cenando ....los Mavic SLR fueron muy buenos en sus tiempos para xc pero ahora ya se ven y están algo pasados de moda, los SLR eran muy buenos mientras no te fallara el body , los baleros ,los rayos o se te doblara el rin , costaba uno y la mitad del otro conseguir refacciones.*

Muy cierto, la verdad sí pienso que esos rodamientos de cerámica fueron mi peor inversión ja ja, pero fue poco dinero así que no me preocupa. 
De los rines, a mi gusto actualmente se siguen viendo increíbles, pocos rines son tan llamativos y característico y me han salido buenísimos, espero no se me descompongan porque no quiero sufrir con las refacciones como comentas, pero creo que ya han distribuidor autorizado en México, porque competitive cyclist no envía Mavic a México, anteriormente sí lo hacía. 
Bueno, pues te mando un abrazo.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola checando este post interesante, yo en lo personal aun tengo 26 enduro y 29 hardtail, definitivamente mi proxima compra sera una 29 de enduro creo que son mejores tanto subiendo como bajando y los contras son minimos, el,asunto es que mi 26 es tope d gama carbon etc y si la quiero vender no me dan mucho asi que mejor la uso hasta acabarla y la verdad me gusta mucho, todos piensan que la bici es lo mas importante cuando el piloto es el 90% o mas, me a tocado ver ciclistas en bicis pesimas bajar rapidisimo saltando y fluyendo por todos lados y de igual manera ciclistas en bicis enduro 27.5 de $6000 dolares bajando y subiendo casi caminando eso si con todo el equipo de suguridad tope de gama para que haga mach con la bici, es ridiculo ver que ahora todos usan 27.5 y cuando,les pregunagn que hacen dicen enduro pero no pedalean casi nada bajan por el mismo trail que puede bajar una bici XC, no creo que la bici sea lo mas importante para rodar claro que este en buen estado pero hay bicis de 2008 a 2010 con geometria igualitas a unas de las nuevas 27.5 y muy baratas,en fin es el cuento de nunca acabar.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> Hola checando este post interesante, yo en lo personal aun tengo 26 enduro y 29 hardtail, definitivamente mi proxima compra sera una 29 de enduro creo que son mejores tanto subiendo como bajando y los contras son minimos, el,asunto es que mi 26 es tope d gama carbon etc y si la quiero vender no me dan mucho asi que mejor la uso hasta acabarla y la verdad me gusta mucho, todos piensan que la bici es lo mas importante cuando el piloto es el 90% o mas, me a tocado ver ciclistas en bicis pesimas bajar rapidisimo saltando y fluyendo por todos lados y de igual manera ciclistas en bicis enduro 27.5 de $6000 dolares bajando y subiendo casi caminando eso si con todo el equipo de suguridad tope de gama para que haga mach con la bici, es ridiculo ver que ahora todos usan 27.5 y cuando,les pregunagn que hacen dicen enduro pero no pedalean casi nada bajan por el mismo trail que puede bajar una bici XC, no creo que la bici sea lo mas importante para rodar claro que este en buen estado pero hay bicis de 2008 a 2010 con geometria igualitas a unas de las nuevas 27.5 y muy baratas,en fin es el cuento de nunca acabar.


Muy de acuerdo, estoy seguro que si te damos una Alubike vas a rodar mejor que la mayoría de nosotros en una bici tope de gama. Creo que la diferencia podría ser un poco de incomodidad vs una bici más cómoda, pero a final de cuentas el motor son las piernas. 
saludos y espero que ya estés rodando nuevamente pero por zonas menos alejadas para que no pases riesgos innecesarios. 
Marco


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados miembros selectos de este H.Foro ( dije selectos ehhh)

En el binomio bici/ ciclista es obvio que los dos son muy importantes, ¿ en que porcentaje uno es mas que el otro ? eso la verdad está muy cañón responderlo con asertividad, esta como el asunto ese del huevo o la gallina ....

Seguramente a quien le gustan las bicis high end dirán que la bici es mas importante y posiblemente para ellos la razón les asiste y no hay porque contradecirlos , ultimadasmadresmentes si les gustan las buenas bicis y tienen para comprarlas adelante , y si se visten como terminator y andan en sus super bicis Enduro por Chapultepec ...pues también adelante .. a darle mientras los demás nos morimos de la cochina envidia de la mala jajaja.

Y a los que piensan al revés volteado o sea que el ciclista es lo mas importante pues también adelante y a darle , y que esa gran capacidad físico atlética y super condición cardiovascular se vea reflejada en ganar carreras arriba de la bici que sea ya sea 26, 24 bmx, turismera , chopper, triciclo etc . 

En lo personal y ya hablando en serio yo si creo que en la actualidad las bicis de ultima generación y de gama alta como Ibis, Pivot, Yeti, Intense ,Evil y otras que escapan de mi memoria ....aún con sus equipamientos mas económicos ( que de económicos no tienen nada para los mexicanos al grito de guerra), decía que aún con los equipamientos mas varas tienen un desempeño muy por arriba de la mayoría de los mountain bikers , me explico ;

Difícilmente por no decir casi imposible un ciclista de montaña le saca todo el jugo o exprime una bici de última generación , es decir el desempeño de la bici está siempre arriba de lo que un ciclista mortal le pueda sacar o usar .

Las bicis high end antes de sacarlas al mercado han sido probadas y probadas y aprobadas por bikers de nivel muuyyy cañón , así que cuando tenemos la suerte de que una de esas bicis llegue a nuestras manos ni de relajo le sacamos el jugo que tiene y para lo cual fue creada y para mi así está bien , mas vale que sosobre a que fafalte.

Saludos
the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Estimados miembros selectos de este H.Foro ( dije selectos ehhh)
> 
> y si se visten como terminator y andan en sus super bicis Enduro por Chapultepec
> 
> ...


Ja ja, me dio mucha risa eso del terminator pero es cierto, los he visto así en sus magistroni en el ciclotón y se sienten downhilleros bajando por los puentes de Churubusco.

También coincido que estas bicis están muy por encima de nuestras capacidades, el menos de las mías. Pero es como el viejito que se compra un Ferrari y no acelera a más de 150, pues para manejar esos autos se requieren habilidades muy avanzadas que nosotros los mortales no tenemos (vean en Youtube la bola de videos de Ferraris y Lambos chocando en recta porque el coche se les va de atrás).


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que las bicis no solo de ultima generacion si no tambien las de hace 4 o 5 años estan casi todas por arriba de lo que cualquiera de nosotros ciclistas que no somos profesionales usa, cualquier bici de enduro de hace un par de años en 26 baja y salta cualquier cosa, otro asunto son los skills de cada ciclista y las modas y si tienes la lana estoy muy de acuerdo en gastarla en bicis de alta gama, pero a lo que me referia en mi comentario anterior es no que tienes que ser un super atleta para disfrutar la mtb pero si saber que uno es mucho mas importante que la bici eso es todo, nunca hay que hecharle la culpa a la bici si no sube, baja, salta o no va rapido siempre es el ciclista.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> Hola checando este post interesante, yo en lo personal aun tengo 26 enduro y 29 hardtail, definitivamente mi proxima compra sera una 29 de enduro creo que son mejores tanto subiendo como bajando y los contras son minimos, el,asunto es que mi 26 es tope d gama carbon etc y si la quiero vender no me dan mucho asi que mejor la uso hasta acabarla y la verdad me gusta mucho,
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------

